# Virtue of Meekness, Humble, & Gentleness



## Artfuldodger (Jan 28, 2012)

This is one thing I have problems acquiring along with forgiving those who trespass against me, ie forgiveness. In our society men are suppose to be assertive not meek. Pride is a virtue not gentleness. 
There was a song by Johnny Cash "Reverend Mr. Black" about a preacher turning the other cheek but any time i've ever done that i've been called a wus.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 29, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> This is one thing I have problems acquiring along with forgiving those who trespass against me, ie forgiveness. In our society men are suppose to be assertive not meek. Pride is a virtue not gentleness.
> There was a song by Johnny Cash "Reverend Mr. Black" about a preacher turning the other cheek but any time i've ever done that i've been called a wus.



I know what you mean. I have to pray scripture. God says His word will not return void. So pray Christs 'Lords Prayer' to the disciples.  Let me, oh Lord be able to forgive those who trespass against me, like you did on the cross. We may feel we are put on the cross, but we are not put on the cross as You, Jesus. If you can die to forgive me, surely I can forgive others, and I believe in Your name that I AM able to forgive those who trespass against me. I know it won't be easy but it can be done. In Jesus name I pray I can do that.  You said Lord, that it can be done, and I believe it can, and I can do it.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re:*

1) When walking with Jesus becomes a lifestyle, you disciplines will changes.
2) When you reckon yourselves dead, pride begins to shrink.
3) When you have been forgiven much, it's easy to forgive.
4) When you realize the world has nothing to offer, you live in it, but do not succumb to it.
5) When you prefer others more than yourself, you are not far from the Kingdom of God.

In writing these, I am still learning them, just so you know!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Psalms 25:8 Good and upright is the LORD: therefore will he teach sinners in the way.
 9 The meek will he guide in judgment: and the meek will he teach his way.
 Psalms 25:12 What man is he that feareth the LORD? him shall he teach in the way that he shall choose.
 13 His soul shall dwell at ease; and his seed shall inherit the earth. 

Psalms 37:7 Rest in the LORD, and wait patiently for him: fret not thyself because of him who prospereth in his way, because of the man who bringeth wicked devices to pass.
 8 Cease from anger, and forsake wrath: fret not thyself in any wise to do evil.
 9 For evildoers shall be cut off: but those that wait upon the LORD, they shall inherit the earth.
 10 For yet a little while, and the wicked shall not be: yea, thou shalt diligently consider his place, and it shall not be.
 11 But the meek shall inherit the earth; and shall delight themselves in the abundance of peace.

Psalms 37:18 The LORD knoweth the days of the upright: and their inheritance shall be for ever.
 Psalms 37:22 For such as be blessed of him shall inherit the earth; and they that be cursed of him shall be cut off.

Matthew 5:5 Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jan 31, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> This is one thing I have problems acquiring along with forgiving those who trespass against me, ie forgiveness. In our society men are suppose to be assertive not meek. Pride is a virtue not gentleness.
> There was a song by Johnny Cash "Reverend Mr. Black" about a preacher turning the other cheek but any time i've ever done that i've been called a wus.



Calmly, gently responding when verbally attacked is an art that takes time to acheive.  With practice most anyone can get good at it.  Actually, I'm projecting from my own partial success.  Thinking of Rm. 12: 18-21 really helps.  The image of hot coals on that #**@$!!'s head sometimes helps while you are summoning up the spiritual strength to actually apply Chirst's love.

More seriously, you have to start with acknowledgement that, as a disciple of Christ, all of our being is required to be given to Him.  Our relationship with everyone else is through Him.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 31, 2012)

formula1 said:


> 1) When walking with Jesus becomes a lifestyle, you disciplines will changes.
> 2) When you reckon yourselves dead, pride begins to shrink.
> 3) When you have been forgiven much, it's easy to forgive.
> 4) When you realize the world has nothing to offer, you live in it, but do not succumb to it.
> ...



All of those are great awarenesses and understanding.
These are only found in a person who's been recreated through Jesus Christ.
No one will ever be able to do it on their on.  Gotta have God working in your life.
Gotta be willing to give yourself to Him..... then you can allow someone to mistreat you, but all the while work in their behalf for their success.


----------

